#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Qual o valor para cobrar para montar servidor linux

## eduardox

Quantos custa para montar um servidor linux? Sou novo area gostaria de saber o valor que posso cobrar?

----------


## jandersonjc

Um cara aki cobrou R$ 500,00 pra configurar um hotspot + cache full, ele cobra mais R$ 200,00 por cada PTP.

Espero ter ajudado.

Flw

----------


## Lord

e aew blz?....
bom eu vo ser bem sincero, você deve analisar antes a qualidade do serviço prestado, como voce msm disse " Sou novo", então deve analisar se os servidores que voce esta montando são de boa qualidade e estão com os principais serviços rodando perfeitamente, pq hoje para instalar um pc com linux está muito facil, é só nao ter preguiça..... :Bootyshake: 
Outra coisa, seja sincero no preço, analise e veja se vc pagaria tal valor. :Marchmellow: 
espero que essas dicas lhe ajudem! fuii :Vroam:

----------


## eduardox

O serviço que o cara pediu foi instalar o Mikrotik e configurar e instalar o Debian como cache. Vc ja vez ou ja viu quantos custa isso?
Valeu

----------


## beirsdorf

não tem um preço em média, mas se fosse eu cobraria 1.000 por servidor com mikrotik rodando, sem mais nada. e 1.500 para servidor myauth2 (por causa da licença cara) . montaria também o servidor, e garantia de 3 meses. servidor cache a parte. tem que se valorizar, se não vc acaba como um técnico que só instala windows e formata pc´s.

----------


## debeijer

> O serviço que o cara pediu foi instalar o Mikrotik e configurar e instalar o Debian como cache. Vc ja vez ou ja viu quantos custa isso?
> Valeu



Amigo, mikrotik com cache sae por um valor entre R$ 500 e R$ 1000. Pode variar para mais ou para menos, dependendo do técnico e do marketing pessoal dele heheheh!

Mas só isso é um serviço básico.

Tem que ter controle de banda por cliente, facilidade para liberar/bloquear o cliente, deixar todas as portas abertas para o cliente...

Dentre outras coisas..

Quais os serviços queres mais precisamente?

----------


## jandersonjc

Obs...

O cara que prestou os serviços q eu disse acima, não era nenhum profissional certificado nem nada, e pelo q eu reparei nas configs, foi tudo na base de scripts.

E eu concordo plenamente qndo se fala em valorização de serviços, pena q quanto mais o tempo passa menos os clientes valorizam nossos serviços.

----------


## Lord

Apoiadissimo! :Shakehands: 



> não tem um preço em média, mas se fosse eu cobraria 1.000 por servidor com mikrotik rodando, sem mais nada. e 1.500 para servidor myauth2 (por causa da licença cara) . montaria também o servidor, e garantia de 3 meses. servidor cache a parte. tem que se valorizar, se não vc acaba como um técnico que só instala windows e formata pc´s.

----------


## manoperalta

Eai pessoal...

Gostaria de colaborar lhes passando o valor de um servidor com as seguintes características. Me ofereceram aqui na minha cidadde no valor de 1200.

CPU
# Processador K6 II 500
# 256mb RAM
# HD 40G
# 2 PCI RTL 81939
# Gabinete 2 baias
# Fonte 250w

WIRELESS
# Antena de 15 DBI Aquarius
# AP Air Live - Ovislink 5460 ( Dissipador no chipset) Firmware WAP-PRO
# Caixa Hermética
# Fonte bivolt 12v 

SISTEMA OPERACIONAL - Linux brazilFW
R$ 1200,00

Bom... O que eu fiz, montei um com metade do preço.... utilizei esse sistema BRAZILFW, não utilizo nem monitor.... direto e reto via ssh ou interface WEB 100% configuravel... Utilizo em minha casa
Dê uma olha.
Abraço....

----------


## lovenique

Eu cobro em Media 2800 reais para apenas configurar o sistema.
Mas somente trabalho com servidores de grande porte. normalmente fecho contrato de manutenção mensal desses servidores, o valor depende da funcionalidade do servidor, necessidade de acessos e nivel de ocorrência de problemas na rede interna do cliente.

----------


## Magnun

Tópico movido para a área de debates.

Ajude a manter nosso Fórum organizado  :Smile: 

Até mais...

----------

